# The Emerald Dream



## Ludian (2. Juni 2009)

Hi, all

Ich habe bereits von der dritten Wow erweiterung Emerald Dream erfahren und ich frage euch, weiss jemand um was es dort geht, der sinn der erweitungerung? Die Hintergrundgeschichte, oder so?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimpfer (2. Juni 2009)

hoi,

also soweit ich weiss, soll das dritte add-on erstma der malstroem sein.

das sind aber alles nur reine spekulation, solltest du von dieser liste ausgehen die mal veröffenlich wurde, der würde ich nicht wirklich glauben schenken, denn wer weiss ob es nur ein fake ist.

und zum smaraggrünen traum... mhhh ja....

das add-on würde ich mir sehr komisch vorstellen, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der smaragdgrüne traum so groß ist, das man dort 10 lvl questen kann.
also ich denke einfach mal, das man, wenn das add-on kommt mit den smaragdgrünen traum, dann wird man wieder viel im östlichen königreich und kalimdor machen.
das add-on wird dann ja hauptsächlich über die drachenaspekte gehen, die ja schon ziemlich oft durchgekaut worden sind von blizz.....

bleibt nur abwarten und tee trinken

greetz

dimpfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ludian (2. Juni 2009)

k thx.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gammler703 (2. Juni 2009)

Und was soll im "Maelstrom" thema sein ?^^


----------



## skyline930 (2. Juni 2009)

Emerald Dream @ WoWWiki

Maelstrom:


```
Kalimdor war vor vielen Tausenden Jahren das einzige Kontinent. In der Mitte befand sich ein magischer Brunnen, später Brunnen der Ewigkeit genannt. Er war das Herz des Landes. Schließlich fand ein Stamm humanoider Kreaturen den Brunnen und sie wurden von seinen Energien beeinflußt. Sie wurden stark und unsterblich. Das waren logischweise die heutigen Nachtelfen. Irgendwann erbaute die Königin Aszhara einen Tempel an den Ufern des magischen Brunnens. In diesem Palast lebte sie mit ihren Untertanen, den Hochwohlgeborenen. Diese empfanden sich selbst als etwas Besseres und verdienten sich so den Hass des übrigen Nachtelfenvolkes. Sie teilte das Interesse der Hochwohlgeborenen am Brunnen und befahl ihnen diesen zu studieren. Sie machten sich seine Magie zunutze und wurden mit ihrem Umgang immer tollkühner. Der Brunnen veränderte Aszhara und sie wurde böse bis sie schließlich nur noch mit den Hochwohlgeborenen Kontakt pflegte. Trotz den Warnungen der übrigen Nachtelfen setzten sie ihre Forschungen fort. Je besser Aszhara und ihre Anhänger im Umgang mit der Magie wurden, desto verdorbener wurden sie. Ein junger Student des Brunnens, Furion Stormrage erkannte nun, dass die Kräfte des Bösen die Königin verdarben.

Die Forschungen der Hochwohlgeborenen sandten starke Schockwellen in die anderen Dimensionen, zu denen der Brunnen als Zugang diente. Diese bemerkte unter Anderem auch Sargeras, der entschloss die Energien des Brunnens für sich zu beanspruchen. Er stellte eine riesige Dämonenarmee auf, um die Welt Azeroth zu zerstören. Diese wurde später die Brennende Legion gennant. Er nutzte nun Azshara und ihre Helfer, die Hochwohlgeborenen, um sich Zutritt nach Azeroth zu verschaffen. Bald öffneten sie ein Portal durch den Brunnen und die Legion betrat zum ersten Mal die Welt Azeroth. Sie verbreiteten Angst und Schrecken in den Städten der Nachelfen und ließen nichts als Asche hinter sich. Die Nachtelfen konnten sich gegen diese Invasion kaum wehren.

Die Gegenwehr wurde Furion Stormrage überlassen, der sich mit seinem Bruder Illidan und Tyrande Whisperwind verbündete. Weitere Unterstützung fanden sie in Cenarius, der die alten Drachen und die Geister der Wälder und Urtume und alles Mögliche fand. Sie griffen dann Aszharas Tempel an, die nervös auf die Ankunft von Sargeras wartete. Sie rief also alle Hochwohlgeborene zu sich, um mit ihnen ein Portal durch den Brunnen zu öffnen. Furion erkannte, dass der Brunnen den einzigen Zugang zu seiner Welt bildete und schlug zur allgemeinen Verwunderung seine Zerstörung vor. Schließlich bildete er die Quelle der nachtelfischen Unsterblichkeit und Macht. Dennoch erkannten Tyrande und Cenarius die Weisheit seines Vorschlages und sie stürmten den Tempel erneut, um einen Weg zu finden, den Brunnen zu verschließen. Als Illidan davon hörte, verriet er seinen Bruder und verbündete sich mit Aszhara. Diese war sehr stark und wehrte sich erfolgreich gegen Furions Gefolge... Die Verluste waren hoch und deswegen entschied sich Furion Aszhara von hinten anzugreifen. Bei dem Kampf zwischen Aszhara und Furion zerbrach die Balance der Magie der Hochwohlgeborenen und der Brunnen brach in sich zusammen, gefolgt von einer apokalyptischen Explosion.

Nach dieser riesigen Implosion des Brunnens verschwanden die Größteile der Landmasse Kalimdors unter Wasser. Die Welt zerbrach in Teile, die man auf heutigen Landkarten findet. An der Stelle des Brunnens tobt seitdem der Maelstorm, eine Erinnerung an diese immense Katastrophe, welche die Welt teilte und für die meisten Nachtelfen den Tod bedeutete.
```


----------



## Kráin94 (3. Juni 2009)

nene is glaub ich schon richtig:emerald dream is die nächste erweiterung
mealstorm wird es allerdings auch geben, aber erst später

ps:alle angaben ohne gewähr^^bin mir aber relativ sicher

MfG Kráin


----------



## Dimpfer (3. Juni 2009)

gammler703 schrieb:


> Und was soll im "Maelstrom" thema sein ?^^



naja, wenn du dir die story von wow ma durchlesen würdest, wüsstest du schonmal was der Maelstrom ist und warum er da ist und daraus "könntest" du dir dann folgendes zusammenreimen:

*"Viele Naga werden auf uns zu kommen!"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spaten (6. Juni 2009)

ich bezweifle das der smaragdgrüne traum die nächste expansion wird, ich denke das wird die letzte werden und mit ihr deathwing aka neltharion das endgame.
auch nur reine spekulation....


----------



## Broesl (9. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub kaum, dass emerald dream als nächstes kommt, mein Tipp wär da auch Maelstrom.


Mfg


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

aehm ,sicher gibts dort genug inhalt.
Der Emerald Dream ist soweit ich weiss eine Parallelwelt, die aber ganz gruen ist.


----------

